# Surf Reels?



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

I need to buy a new surf reel. I was wondering if anyone had any idea of a reel I could get for a decent price at Bass Pro/Walmart? Looking to spend under $80


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey,

Are you in Windsor now, you could cross the river and check out that Bass Pro in Detroit, I've been to that one and they got some nice stuff. If you are thinking about going to the Bass Pro in Myrtle Beach, they have a very nice Penn Surf Combo now for about 89 dollars. I think the reel by itself was about 60, but the rod was super nice! Im all set with my rods but I just walked through the rod section about 5 days ago. It was very nice, I would recommend it to you for a surf rod. I would buy one here, you would probably get a better deal, Detroit is nice and all but you can't beat Carolina this time of the year. I get dragged there every year for Christmas. I think the next time Im up there, Im gonna check out Caesars in Windsor!!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

daiwa black gold is probably the only reel known to be durable at that price range


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep that is a good one too!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You didn't mention if you wanted a spinning or a conventionial reel. that would help


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a Daiwa Black Gold spinner and have it for the next 20 years...


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

My new favorite combo is a 7' Ugly Stick 2 piece with medium action and a Penn Fierce 4000 spinning reel.


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone ever heard of a Daiwa Giant Spinning Reel? $33 at bass pro?

http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa&-x00ae...duct/88924/-1105303?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Never used one but it's absurdly big for the SC surf. And heavyyy. You get what you pay for. Look for a used Daiwa BG 20 in the $50 range if you don't want to spring for a new one.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought an Ocean Master (Sea Lion I think) for $45 and it was the next to biggest one. I haven't had any problems with it and Bass Pro told me to go with it instead of the under $50 Diawa class reel.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

I agree with Salt, I picked up that penn fierce 5000 combo and it is a great reel. Not only does it have a nice look, but it is incredibly smooth. I also have a Pflueger President which is also a nice under 100 reel but the Penn holds a little more line and the drag is smoother. :fishing:


----------

